

Ask HN:Should I Optimize my website if I plan to rebuild it? - kreedskulls

I have a website at http:://www.safeb4sorry.com  the person who originally developed it did not do a great job at programming / optimization.  Though I am not the best programmer I did dabble in coding a while back so I know that it wasn't done that great.  I plan to pay a real developer to go in and change it once I get the funds together.<p>Should I optimize the page still even though I plan to change it, or should I wait until its been re-developed?<p>The Domain Name will stay the same.<p>Thanks,
======
aonic
What's wrong with the way its built now? Hard to tell from the pages

Is there any heavy lifting backend code in this project or is what we see all
there is to it?

~~~
kreedskulls
I am not sure how to answer that question. I know that no optimization was
done to it during its build and that some of the pages aren't coded the same
when I do a Dreamweaver / view source.

~~~
aonic
What kind of optimization are we talking about? SEO?

If its all front-end code you see in Dreamweaver, you'll probably end up
cleaning that when you do a next major redesign, you shouldn't waste time on
it that you could be using to enhance your product in other ways.

~~~
kreedskulls
So what are some things that I could do outside of Front End SEO. Keep in mind
that I sell Life Insurance so the main objective of the page is to Create Real
Time Leads.

Thanks,

